# Trestle Style Lathe Stand



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

I recently built a stand for my lathe. Previously it was secured to a bench top, but I wanted to reclaim the valuable bench space. This is what I came up with. It is made with construction grade lumber. All joinery is mortise and tenon except for the cross brace/tool holder, that is pocket screwed in. I have foot levelers that can be adjusted from the top with a screwdriver. The stand is very stable without any wobbling. The bottom of the feet stick forward more to offset the weight of the tool rest and tools. It is a work in progress, I would love to hear some more ideas that could be added to this.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

It being so top-heavy kinda puts me on edge. Otherwise, it looks really good.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

grfazee, I was a little worried about that too before I constructed it. But I decided to do it and modeled it after the commercially available ones. It is remarkably stable and not tippy at all. I would recommend this style of construction for this application to anyone. Hopefully, I get some more ideas for tool storage, I have other chucks and live centers and such I would like to keep altogether with this unit.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

I suppose having no table top underneath keeps the shavings on the floor instead of the top. That's always an annoyance with my setup.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

That looks like it should work great for a mini lathe. I'd recommend using some kind of dowel/pin system along the outside of the legs to hold your chucks and jaws. Basically use either pins or dowels sized to fit in the chucks and jaws to hold them up at an angle along the outside of the legs. Another thing that would be useful is one of those magnetic strip tool holders for things like dividers, compasses, calipers, etc.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Go for it. I've never claimed my design was somehow unique.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Kreegan, those are some great ideas. I was thinking about the dowels but the magnetic strip is an awesome idea.


----------

